# Rescue will not pee pee on leash *_*



## Live4them (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I just rescued an italian greyhound last week she's 2 1/2 yrs old . She's adapting well in general . She has been trained to use wee wee pads which is fine with me for now . But I have another IG that goes outside and I would prefer for her to go outside . The problem is that she will not pee or poop on the leash . I do not have a fenced yard so I have no choice but to go out with her on a leash . How can I get her to start feeling comfy and going while on a leash . She will sniff and sniff and not do a thing. I bring her in and she runs to her pad .. Also another little issue that worries me . With my other IG she was pretty passive . She wasn't very comfortable being to close to him, and he's a cuddle bug so he's so confused. But just a day or so she seems to want to play with his toys , and when he gets close she growls shows her teeth and gets really nasty . I feel so bad for my other dog he's a male being bullied by this bossy new girl lol. I adopted her because my dog was lonely after the death of my older dog and I really missed having two. But now I'm worried they will never get along ;(


----------



## psdaengr (Feb 28, 2013)

Hopefully you solved the problem by now. If not, she needs to first become comfortable in your home and around your other dog, then become comfortable on a leash, then get toilet-retrained. Let the dogs workout their social order before tackling the other issues.

Then make up a short light leash (12-18 inches) with a carabiner and a piece of nylon rope. Have her wear it all the time she's not crated, especially when eating. Restrict her movement to a room where she can't snag the leash. 

After 2 days, lengthen the leash and hold the leash while she eats. The next day, hold the leash while she uses the wee wee pad.

Two days later, take a part of the most recently used wee-wee pad to a fresh one outside to where you want her to do her business. (This should be some distance away from where you other dog goes.) Rub a little of the poop and peed area on a fresh pad. Feed and water her and watch. As soon as she starts circling or sniffing inside like she needs/wants to go, take alone on leash to the prepared pad, and wait without saying a word. When she eventually does her business, quietly tell her she's a good dog. Wait another 10 minutes in case she goes again. When it's clear she's done, give her lavish praise and some kind of treat - food, toy, play, a walk, or whatever she enjoys.

From that point on, it's the same as paper training. Reduce the size of the new wee wee pad each time until it's gone. In the process, start incorporating a verbal cue, "potty", "hurry up" "do your business". Some owners use a bright yellow tent stake or survey marker to mark the spot, so the dog comes to associate the stake with the activity- a visual cue.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Put a used pee pad outside, and lead her to that.


----------

